# Routering a 10" Circle



## lharter1951 (Aug 2, 2009)

I am very new to using a router. I need some advice on what is the best way to router circles? I am building a fire truck toy box and I need to router and or make some 10" circles. I would like to learn the router method the correct way. "Thanks"


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

lharter said:


> I am very new to using a router. I need some advice on what is the best way to router circles? I am building a fire truck toy box and I need to router and or make some 10" circles. I would like to learn the router method the correct way. "Thanks"


 Hi:

Welcome to the forums.

What I have done is to take an edge guide (BusyBee Tools, B2526) and customized it to work as both an edge guide and a circle cutter. (The web page for the B2526 is Busy Bee's Summer 2009 Flyer Page 11 -- see lower right corner.)

The customization is simply drilling a couple of holes in the wood to take a 1/8 inch metal pin and providing support of the subbase on the opposited of the router.. (I replaced the wood piece on mine with a longer length of poplar and added a third hole at 19" from the pivot.)

After customizing the edge guide, I have found it great for edge guiding AND circle cutting. As a circle cutting guide, mine does circles from 1-1/2" radius to 20-1/2" radius.

To use, I drill a 0.120 inch hole in the workpiece. Tap in the 1/8" pin. Place the appropriate hole on the circle cutter. Adjust the wood strip position and route. Has worked well for me.

Future plans for my jig: add an MDF sub-sub-base to the acrylic sub-base, to turn the edge-guide/circle-cutter into an edge-guide/circle-cutter/edge-flush-trimmer. This allow me to flush-trim the oak edging that I'll put on my MDF core for a router table top.

Cassandra


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

lharter,
I've heard good things about the Jasper circle guide. It makes circles in your range in 1/16" increments. Be sure to check compatibility with your router.

Keep safety in mind. Take light passes - no more than 1/4" at a time. Do not rout entirely through the thickness because when the circle breaks free it moves and becomes a safety hazard and the piece invariably gets ruined. Instead, just leave a whisker of thickness. You can then cut it out with your jig saw and sand the remaining wood. Another option that allows you to rout entirely through the stock is to "clamp" the stock to your bench with two-sided tape. This holds it in place provided the bench surface and work are both dust free. Good luck!

Joe


Cassandra,
That's a nice modification. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Just a note about the Jasper jig, it will fit all routers if you just reworked it just a little bit plus you don't need to screw it to the base of your router and take the chance of the pulling screws out of the jig that many have found that to be a error in the jig..(very thin at that point) 

If you drill the center hole in the jig so you can slip a 3/4" or 1 1/2" brass guide into the hole,you have fixed the jig ,now it will work with all routers..and it will not break the jig..

========






Rutabagared said:


> lharter,
> I've heard good things about the Jasper circle guide. It makes circles in your range in 1/16" increments. Be sure to check compatibility with your router.
> 
> Keep safety in mind. Take light passes - no more than 1/4" at a time. Do not rout entirely through the thickness because when the circle breaks free it moves and becomes a safety hazard and the piece invariably gets ruined. Instead, just leave a whisker of thickness. You can then cut it out with your jig saw and sand the remaining wood. Another option that allows you to rout entirely through the stock is to "clamp" the stock to your bench with two-sided tape. This holds it in place provided the bench surface and work are both dust free. Good luck!
> ...


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Just a note about the Jasper jig, it will fit all routers if you just reworked it just a little bit plus you don't need to screw it to the base of your router and take the chance of the pulling screws out of the jig that many have found that to be a error in the jig..(very thin at that point)
> 
> ...


Bob,
That's a great tip. I'm paranoid that I may get the hole juuuuusst slightly off-center. Any tips on avoiding that? Thanks.

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

It's a easy one,,it comes with a 1/4" hole by default,tape and clamp it to some scrap plywood and clamp it to the drill press with a 1/4" drill bit upside down in the press, once it's under the bit clamp it to the drill press, check it 2 or 3 times to make sure your dead center of the hole, then put your bit into the chuck, the one you want to use for your brass guide...1/2" to 1 1/2" guide.. drill the hole out and your done..and it's on dead center on the jig..



=======



Rutabagared said:


> Bob,
> That's a great tip. I'm paranoid that I may get the hole juuuuusst slightly off-center. Any tips on avoiding that? Thanks.
> 
> Joe


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> It's a easy one,,it comes with a 1/4" hole by default,tape and clamp it to some scrap plywood and clamp it to the drill press with a 1/4" drill bit upside down in the press, once it's under the bit clamp it to the drill press, check it 2 or 3 times to make sure your dead center of the hole, then put your bit into the chuck, the one you want to use for your brass guide...1/2" to 1 1/2" guide.. drill the hole out and your done..and it's on dead center on the jig..
> 
> ...


Bob,
Thanks. Seems almost foolproof, even for me. I'm going to put in an order for the mid-sized one.

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

Your welcome, if you mean a mid-size Jasper jig you can make your own if you have a mate that has one that you can use for 10 mins. or so..

=========





Rutabagared said:


> Bob,
> Thanks. Seems almost foolproof, even for me. I'm going to put in an order for the mid-sized one.
> 
> Joe


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

I made a simple circle jig. the picture shows the bottom. The top has a knob to lock the sliding piece that has the pivot pin.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi over40pirate


I can't tell you how many I have made (circle jigs) but like most wood workers it's been many (maybe 20 or so ) the last one I made was the one below for the router table,,,I'm not sure why so many but they are so easy for most wood workers and fun to make... 

http://www.routerforums.com/100137-post33.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11854-circle-jig-4.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11854-circle-jig.html


==========






over40pirate said:


> I made a simple circle jig. the picture shows the bottom. The top has a knob to lock the sliding piece that has the pivot pin.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Then there is of course this fast, simple, no cost way. This jig took me about 15 minutes to make, I realise that I have a well equipped shop plus lots of experience however, taking one's time with just basic tools, anyone can make one whether it's tapered and rounded or rectangular and square, either way will work just fine with the advantages of no cost and no waiting for delivery from distant places!


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

I've made several as well (no pics). But the idea of quickly, easily, and repeatably making a circle of any size in 1/16" increments appeals to me. Maybe I'm just being lazy. over40pirate, bobj3, harrysin - thanks for the photos. All are fine jigs.

Joe


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Then there is of course this fast, simple, no cost way. This jig took me about 15 minutes to make, I realise that I have a well equipped shop plus lots of experience however, taking one's time with just basic tools, anyone can make one whether it's tapered and rounded or rectangular and square, either way will work just fine with the advantages of no cost and no waiting for delivery from distant places!


Harry,

I made some dog feeders last year for our dogs and some of our friends and used this exact technique. Since I was cutting quite a few circles I decided to make a template first using this technique...then using normal template techniques (i.e. cut to within 1/16" with jig saw and flush trim with template) I made some nice looking, perfect circles!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It just proves what they say, "there's more ways than one to skin a cat" (I'm not sure about this one!) and "necessity is the mother of invention"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry 

Great job 

That is a fast one to make,but most who buy a router get one for free,,most edge fixtures that come with the router is setup to use for a quick cir.jig.. many of the come with a small hole or a sharp point in the cross bar just for that job..  if no hole you can drill one easy 


=========




harrysin said:


> Then there is of course this fast, simple, no cost way. This jig took me about 15 minutes to make, I realise that I have a well equipped shop plus lots of experience however, taking one's time with just basic tools, anyone can make one whether it's tapered and rounded or rectangular and square, either way will work just fine with the advantages of no cost and no waiting for delivery from distant places!


----------

